# TTC - Hypothyroidism



## CatFu (Mar 17, 2004)

Hello
I've been trying to get pregnant for 19 months with no luck.  Following blood tests, my doctor put me on 50mcg of thyroxin in January 2004.  2 weeks ago I went to a consultant to find out if there was any obvious medical reason why we hadn't conceived yet; my husband & I were both given the all clear & he said there was no reason why we shouldn't get pregnant naturally.  He didn't seem to think the hypothyroidism was a problem or reason why I hadn't got pregnant as yet.  But this is contrary to everything I've read on the internet and in books.  Do you think that now I'm on thyroxin, it may make a difference?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It could well make a difference as there are studies showing that if thyroid level is abnormal this could affect conception and isn't advisable to be pregnant until levels are within normal ranges. Hang on in there. I always think a minimum of two months on Thyroxine before any chance of levels returning to normal. Are they doing another blood test to monitor?

Sarah


----------



## CatFu (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi
Thanks for your reply Sarah. I'm coming up to 2 months on the thyroxin & the doctor's doing another blood test next week to monitor how it's going. Just getting very frustrated waiting to get pregnant!!! If I know that the hypothyroidism could be a factor in why it's taking so long & that's being treated, I feel a lot happier!!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

When we first had problems ttc I had the routine blood tests which showed up an underactive thyroid too. Underactive thyroid definately affects your fertility as it affects your hormone levels and slows down the metabolism. 20 years ago my mum miscarried and was found to have an underactive thyroid which they say caused it. I was told it takes a good 4 - 6 weeks for the thyroxine to take full effect, then you have to be retested to make sure they have the level right. If not it's a case of increasing the dose and waiting another couple of months to see. I noticed a difference after about a month in that I felt less tired.

When you do get pregnant you'll need to have your level monitored but there's no reason why it will be a problem - my mum went on to have two more pregnancies after without any problems.

Best of luck!

Chux


----------



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi Catfu
I also have hypothyroidism and also am on 50mcg of thyroxine which now i've been taking for the past year and more. I hadn't known i had the problem until i went for fertility treatment and that was the first thing they discovered when they did the first lot of bloodtest. But i also have very strong positive thyroid antibodies which the drs at my IVF clinic disregarded and which worries a lot as i have read on some of the websites that it definitely has an effect on fertility as i may have immune issues.
And i'm now starting my IVF treatment (something i never thought i would have to). But hopefully things will get sorted out for you and you get preggo soooon 
good luck
ayla


----------



## CatFu (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Chux & Ayla for your replies. Very reassuring to hear from others in the same boat! I called the doctor today & she said I should have my 1st blood test next month (ie: 3 months from starting the thyroxine) to check I'm on the right level. I do feel better, have more energy & definitely need less sleep than I used to!! Do you know if there's any dietary do's and don't's specifically with hypothyroidism & trying to get pregnant? 
Good luck with the IVF Ayla, hope it all goes well.


----------

